# British Blue



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I just came across this advert advertising kittens due soon.

Tell me what you think as i emailed the person, with the person saying she was definately a british blue so i said they dont come with white patches if she is a solid blue , i forgot to ask if she was registered.

Pedigree British Blue Kittens Due Soon in Llanfyllin Nr Oswestry Wales, Powys ( Cats For Sale )


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Looks like British X to me _


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

I saw this ad previously and thought it a bit odd although it does say that the kittens will be pet registered  I'm not 100% that the cats look like full British and the kittens are also remarkably cheap for 'British Blue' I also find it a bit strange that deposits aren't required to secure a kitten though perhaps that's just me


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I typed in the mobile number for the advert and it came up with other adverts selling dogs and more than 1 variety.

Still didnt answer my question when asked if she was registered with gccf and if so was it as a blue , breed number 16.

Just annoys me that so many people are selling cats and placing them under british bsh


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

to be honest they look like lovely blue moggies to me, not bsh.

Bone structure is wrong, eye colour is wrong etc 

Not saying they arent for certain, but they dont appear to be pedigrees from those photos.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I think part of the head looks maybe russian blue but could be wrong.

One thing i know for certain none of my girls look like that

She has just told me that her parents are registered but she isnt so how can she say they will be pet registered.

So i have asked for her breeding lines but dont think she will tell me, also asked about her stud boy to see if he is Gccf registered.


I am getting madder and madder lol


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

billyboysmammy said:


> to be honest they look like lovely blue moggies to me, not bsh.
> 
> Bone structure is wrong, eye colour is wrong etc
> 
> Not saying they arent for certain, but they dont appear to be pedigrees from those photos.


Ditto - the bone structure looks totally wrong - my two boys are BSH x with something (we dont know what) and they look WAY more BSH than this cat!!

I havent ever seen a BSH with a white patch either...


----------



## becbec31 (Jun 26, 2009)

I agree totally I too saw this advert and alarm bells rang let's just hope people aren't sucked into buying them at that price. I breed bsh and have a variety of colours including blue and none of mine have head shaped like that even some of my less chunky. Looks more like a cross of some kind or just a normal domestic moggie. Interested to know how she is going to pet register them??


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

I have a chocolate BSH and he has a tiny little white patch on his neck under his chin, and he has a pedigree etc, although i thought this was quite strange!!


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

My neighbour has a moggie that looks identical! Very naughty!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Im quite worried now that one of my BSH's is a dud!

He has his papers and everything, vacination records, pedigree etc but people are saying that they shoudlnt have a white patch on them but mine does. It says he is chocolate on his pedigee, or could he be a chocolate smoke?

Ive attached some pics, you can clearly see that he is a genuine BSH, especially compared to my other one, his facial features etc and exactly the same. So now im confused!

You cant really see the white patch on him though from these pics, its just a tiny little patch under his chin on his chest!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

He defo looks like a BSH but is it possible that a breeder could confuse coat colour when registering them 

He looks like a smoke to me as his under coat looks white (the same as my Marley's who is a black smoke)

Can any breeder types out there shed any light??? Can mistakes be made when kittens are initially registered???


----------



## 2flowers (Jan 24, 2010)

To me that cat in the ad is not a bsh...most likely a blue moggie or Russian blue x.

Kellyrich, your choc boy does look like a bsh to me....the chocolates are still a relatively new colour in the breed and the coats can still be a bit unsound...i.e much paler near the roots. Maybe he had a bi-colour parent, hence the white patch or he could be a smoke as Baby British suggested?

He looks like a lovely boy in the pics


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Now, Alan, you are missing your big chance here. If you get one of those kittens, you might break a record. I heard, at a very recent show, of someone whose cat, years ago, was placed 6th out of 1. You might be in line to beat that if you bought one of these 

Liz


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

kellyrich said:


> Im quite worried now that one of my BSH's is a dud!
> 
> He has his papers and everything, vacination records, pedigree etc but people are saying that they shoudlnt have a white patch on them but mine does. It says he is chocolate on his pedigee, or could he be a chocolate smoke?
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like he has a locket, nothing to worry about if he is a pet. Iam at work now so I can't see very well on my phone but it just looks like an unsound coat with tabby markings which my choc has too, can I be nosy and ask who he is from , pm me , Jen x


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Lol @ Liz

No i dont want one , will my arrivals in next 5-8 days hopefully from jazz.

Sorry didnt managed to chat to you at Lancs but every time i went across to your pen you wasnt there!!!!

Think you only had one cat there but wasnt you suppose to be showing 2?


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Im quite worried now that one of my BSH's is a dud!
> 
> He has his papers and everything, vacination records, pedigree etc but people are saying that they shoudlnt have a white patch on them but mine does. It says he is chocolate on his pedigee, or could he be a chocolate smoke?
> 
> ...


he looks like a chocolate bsh to me!

I can see his ghost markings, but he i'm sure he isnt a chocolate tabby, or a chocolate smoke (well not from those pics). The white markin is a locket, common in most breeds, a fault for showing in a solid colour but nothing that will be to his detriment as a pet!


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

good set of pictures including alot of chocolates and cinnamons on here! Colours of British shorthair and longhair cats. British kittens. Cattery MystiCat House.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> Sorry didnt managed to chat to you at Lancs but every time i went across to your pen you wasnt there!!!!


 sorry!



> Think you only had one cat there but wasnt you suppose to be showing 2?


Huh! Yes! I wish I could say it was because she was pregnant but no such luck. She is 18 months now and still hasn't called. I heard her make a few noises a couple of days ago and thought "great! Here we go at last" but no, she changed her mind  No, she somehow got a lot of fur rubbed off her ear - in a circular pattern. As it happened, with the speed the vetting in went, she might well have got past the vet, but the judges might well have spotted it and got her thrown out. She is supposed to be doing a show this weekend but it looks as if she will be missing that too 

Liz


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Im quite worried now that one of my BSH's is a dud!
> 
> He has his papers and everything, vacination records, pedigree etc but people are saying that they shoudlnt have a white patch on them but mine does. It says he is chocolate on his pedigee, or could he be a chocolate smoke?
> 
> ...


Hi Kelly.
Where i got my BSH from there was a cream with a splash of white accross one paw. It wouldn't bother me. I just love them all.
One of my BSH had a persian coat and a firery temperment but i still loved her!!
Your Chocalate boy is a beauty and would go great with my cream girl


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

"British blue" appears to be a common term people use for blue shorthaired moggies. Many think a colour constitutes a breed & have linked the colour with a breed (BSH).


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

.... In a "it's blue and was born in Britain" kind of way


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks everybody i feel much better now about my boy, i did read up on the intrenet and it said they can have white markings but that meant they couldnt be shown but thats fine by me as i just want him as a pet!! 

And now i know its called a locket!! xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

sootisox said:


> .... In a "it's blue and was born in Britain" kind of way


Exactly!!

I don't quite understand why people think colour = breed. It doesn't work like that with dogs so why would it with cats? :


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Am going to post some new pics of my boys on here shortly as i dont know what markings they have - markerel or spotted!? They seem to be a mix of the two - they're are only half BSH (their mum was a lilac makerel i think its called) but we dont know who the daddy is! But they have lovely markings - i'll post some soon and would appreciate peoples opinion!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Update - i have put a thread in the general cat chat page with some links to recent pics of my two BSHx and would value your opinions on what their markings are - mackerel?? Spotted?? I have no idea! Thanks tho


----------



## Debcat (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks very much like my cat smokie, he's just a beautiful moggie with curly whiskas, very cute.

Debbie x


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Debcat said:


> Looks very much like my cat smokie, he's just a beautiful moggie with curly whiskas, very cute.
> 
> Debbie x


Yep, moggies for sure as they're only half BSH (although i think you can tell they have BSH in their build etc) but i was wondering what markings they have - i have heard the term mackerel and marble and spotted used so just wondered what these two are... I think bit of mackerel and bit of spotted but just wondered what other people though!


----------

